# Tactical vests



## spacedoggy

Saw a pic of Shipwreck with his vest on and it reminded me of my plans to get what I'll call a ready vest. It will be something I will probably not have to use but want one just in case. I knew this guy who was putting on a gun show every month in Canton, Texas. I went to a couple before he had to close it down. There was a dealer there that all he sold were bags for everything and what I like about his product was that you could build anything you wanted because everything would fit. He had a vest that I liked and he started it off at 50 dollars. He had two AR mag holders, a radio, lose ammo bag, cross pistol holster and other things. You could build it the way you wanted to. I'm waiting for him to show up at one of the gun show to build my vest.

I would get 2 AR mag holders, cross draw pistol holder, a band that held 6 shot gun shells, two 20 round mag holders for my CX4, 6 mag holders 4 of them for the pistol that I wear on the vest and use 2 for the pistol I have on my leg. Holders for a flashlight, stun pen that I have, Baton and a few other things I'm sure. Hope I find this guy again.


----------



## Mike Barham

Under what circumstances would you need to get dressed up like a SWAT cop or soldier? What survivable scenario couldn't be handled with the rounds in an AR and maybe a "backup" pistol? 

If really think you'll need all that stuff, have you considered putting it on some kind of hard armor instead of an easily-ventilated vest? I mean, if you plan to launch that much outgoing lead, there's probably a really good chance that there will be some incoming fire, too, right?

A good kevlar helmet is probably a good idea, too, if you plan on an extended, high-volume firefight. With the Army switching to the ACH, you can likely find a good deal on an older surplus PASGT helmet.


----------



## spacedoggy

Just in case some one drive by and tries to steel my trash can. It's something I would by setup and hang it up and never use it. I see guys show up at the range fully loaded and I do laugh and can tell they have no background. It kinda like over doing it with a 50 cal next to the bed. I just would have fun setting it up. It would have a number of mags for my AR and a cross draw 1911 with mags for it and shot gun rounds in case I picked the mossberg. If all hell broke lose in in my neighborhood that's all I would need. You would laugh if you saw were I live. If a cow gets lose it makes the news. I was on a SAT team for 20 months with a response time of 30 seconds out the door. I slept with this stuff on so you won't see me wearing it around


----------



## Mike Barham

:mrgreen:

I notice the October issue of _Guns & Ammo_ has an article about Tactical Man Fashions. I don't even know what to say. It'd be hilarious if it wasn't embarrassing.


----------



## MLB

People put football jerseys on to walk about the house. They put "NASCAR" emblasoned tires on thier 150 Hp Impala. They buy $500 titanium "Jack Nicholas" drivers to launch thier golf ball into the woods. And sometimes, grown men dress up like G.I. Joe. As long as they know it's just fun and don't delude themselves, no harm I guess.

Then again, some are trained to use it too.


----------



## JimmySays

I could see me needing to carry extra mags for my M4 incase we had a hurricane. A lite vest in 90+ degree weather with 100% humidity might just do the trick.


----------



## FallGuy

I own a BlackHawk Omega Tactical Vest:








I used it for my job and now I use it for recreation (Airsoft). I know guys that have the cross draw and do not like them because of the extra weight that is added from the pistol. I also like having more pockets. So instead I use a Serpa Drop Leg Holster:








In black which I bought not to long ago to use with my Airsoft pistol because it is much more secure IMO.

I keep my vest empty and it hangs in my gun closet when not in use and then I load it up depending on what I am doing.


----------



## spacedoggy

I'll have to take a look at that article because all I wear is 511 from head to toe, even my underwear, almost all the time. I love their clothing line and in the cooler months I wear the vest with my patches on them. I spent close to 2K on their stuff last year. I think it's what the FBI use to wear and before then rock climbers. The main site is

http://www.511tactical.com/

but I buy most of the stuff from la police gear

http://www.lapolicegear.com/

they are much cheaper. We get a lot of people at the range with tactical gear and my son would use his vest a lot. It's the ones that comes dress head to toe and act bad are the ones we laugh at. Their the type you can pick out of a crowd.

I bought a Drop Leg Holster and just could not get use to it so I gave it to my son. I like to carry my sidearm high and tight on my hip belt. That's why I'm getting a cross draw on my vest and I like the look. That kind of stuff drives my wife nuts so when I get mad at her I'll wear it around the house.

Fallguy I really like the looks of that vest. Thanks for posting a pic of it.

I wonder if it's legal to walk around Arizona with full gear on without the rifles, body armor or anything illegal of course???

I fully agree with MLB.


----------



## FallGuy

That vest also comes in a cross draw. I recommend it for sure!


----------



## Lorenzojhon

I mostly buy stuff from BestPlateCarriers, they have detailed comparisons blog that help you to make a better decision. Try it out too. Hope so you will not regret it.


----------



## Higgy Baby

Old thread 😵 ...hasn't moved in 14 years.


----------

